# Sennheiser PC 8 vs PC 36



## Thenewbuilder (May 10, 2017)

https://www.amazon.ca/Sennheiser-PC...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=Z37SK3W2151XX9N84DRJ
VS
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B0...e-9992-44c1-9ee0-eb9792e71b5e&pf_rd_i=desktop

So I listen to most of my sound through speakers, the only thing I use my headset for is skype/discord.

I previously owned the PC 8 and it worked great, though after 6 years it died. My question is this:
What is the difference between these two headsets? The PC 8 is $42 but will take 3 weeks to arrive, and the PC 36 is $70 but will take a few days. Aside from the arrival time, what do I get for an extra $30?


----------



## kn00tcn (May 10, 2017)

*From the Manufacturer*
With an improved noise canceling microphone and Senneheiser stereo quality, the PC 36 CALL CONTROL is the ideal headset for internet telephony, music, movies and more. The new 3 in 1 unit for volume/mute and call control means you can quickly adjust settings. And take/end calls directly on the headset.

seems like useless features

if you're only chatting, you dont really need much right? maybe a decent mic... in which case you might want to find youtube clips (not only of these two models)

what exactly happened to your pc8?


----------



## Thenewbuilder (May 10, 2017)

The sound on them is still fine, but the mic seems to be dying.

People I talk to tell me that it is making funny noises, sometimes it starts out fine, and then starts to make strange noises, or so I am told


----------

